# Be careful out there...these people live and hunt in GA



## Gut_Pile (Apr 13, 2022)

Nothing like shooting back towards your hunting partner at a wounded gobbler you just shot at 80


----------



## Hoosier06 (Apr 13, 2022)

Natural selection.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 13, 2022)

that's why when we rabbit hunted i just had a few that i would hunt with. My cousin shot his Dad rabbit hunting one day didn't hurt him good thing


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 13, 2022)

Can you give us the link or a hint to how to view that?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 13, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Can you give us the link or a hint to how to view that?



You're better off not seeing it.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 13, 2022)

I was hoping to use it as a safety tool for the guests I’m forced to guide at work.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 13, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Can you give us the link or a hint to how to view that?



PM sent

It was posted on here earlier in the day but the user quickly deleted it after a few responses


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Apr 13, 2022)

This is intriguing.....


----------



## Whit90 (Apr 13, 2022)

shoot it to me


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Apr 13, 2022)

Sadly nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2022)

“We have every right to hunt in Georgia.  You should be grateful for the money we bring.”


----------



## sea trout (Apr 13, 2022)

Ah man I'd like to see the vid. Can't belreve why they'd a pulled it down?? Looks like a fine little bird to be proud of


----------



## ssramage (Apr 13, 2022)

Somebody would have been toting a whooping over that one...


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 13, 2022)

Wonder if they covered that in Hunter Safety.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Apr 13, 2022)

Pm me


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 13, 2022)

This must be from that video bragging about 80 yrd shot. Lol


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 13, 2022)

Didn't watch it


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 13, 2022)

Gut_Pile said:


> PM sent
> 
> It was posted on here earlier in the day but the user quickly deleted it after a few responses



I left them a comment…


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Apr 13, 2022)

Everyone knows your supposed to side step a few times and then fire a finishing shot.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 13, 2022)

There was a whole lot of wrong in that video.


----------



## Josh1997 (Apr 13, 2022)

Gut_Pile said:


> PM sent
> 
> It was posted on here earlier in the day but the user quickly deleted it after a few responses


i didnt delete it, the channel name on youtube  is " Mill Creek Media" check it out. To each is own though in reference to everyone elses comments


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 13, 2022)

Are you one of the producers of the film?


----------



## Josh1997 (Apr 13, 2022)

Dupree said:


> There was a whole lot of wrong in that video.


let me guess, you're one of the righteous turkey hunters that "calls them all in from 500 yards away to 10 yards" and "strutter decoys aren't ethical". get out of here


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 13, 2022)

Josh1997 said:


> let me guess, you're one of the righteous turkey hunters that "calls them all in from 500 yards away to 10 yards" and "strutter decoys aren't ethical". get out of here



Are you one of the producers of the film?


----------



## Josh1997 (Apr 13, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I was hoping to use it as a safety tool for the guests I’m forced to guide at work.



another righteous hunter, "use it as a safety tool" get out of here with that nonsense, no-one was getting shot, bird was off line from where i was standing or else yes i obviously woulda got shot


----------



## Josh1997 (Apr 13, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I was hoping to use it as a safety tool for the guests I’m forced to guide at work.



another righteous hunter, "use it as a safety tool" get out of here with that nonsense, no-one was getting shot, bird was off line from where i was standing or else yes i obviously woulda got shot


----------



## Todd E (Apr 13, 2022)

@Josh1997

Were there 2 shotgun blasts initially or just one? Since apparently you were there.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 13, 2022)

Look man, I assume you’re an early to mid 20’s young man that is out and about trapping, fishing and hunting. That puts you as better than most in my book!  You’re a good guy I’m sure of it.

That said, take this advice from someone who’s got your interest and the best interest of hunting in mind. Think about the impact of posting a video like that. There are numerous ethical infractions shown that are a major problem.  There is also one major safely violation that should result in some consequences for the shooter.  Do an after action review. Think on what went right, what went wrong, and what could be done better in the future.  Good luck out there and stay away from people that would think it’s okay to shoot back towards you, even if it’s 5 degrees off. It’s not cool.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 13, 2022)

Josh1997 said:


> another righteous hunter, "use it as a safety tool" get out of here with that nonsense, no-one was getting shot, bird was off line from where i was standing or else yes i obviously woulda got shot



Righteous?  I think you’ve got me wrong my man.  I’m not dogging you and I was being dead serious. I need to stay alive as a guide and being shot towards with hopped up turkey loads is a great way to get blind or dead.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Apr 13, 2022)

There's a legitimate concern that what once was the major influence in a young hunters education in terms of safety and ethics, Papa and Daddy, has now turned into clown hunters like in the video.  A young hunter wants to watch some videos of the sport and sees this sideshow....that's a problem. And if the above poster was the one who filmed, one you should have educated the other fellow more on what to do and when to do it...you seemed to have a little more background and tried to calm him at times, despite being OK with a 60yd shot.  Secondly, you knew it was wrong in the video, and said pellets flew by you, don't justify it and stand by it now. You knew then and now that it was a reckless day in the woods, stand tall and learn and grow. Don't stand by your buddys choice that was senseless, try to help him and if not leave him at the house.


----------



## Huntingguy2020 (Apr 13, 2022)

What video is this lol


----------



## Todd E (Apr 13, 2022)

Huntingguy2020 said:


> What video is this lol


Go to you tube. Search mill creek media. Then 82 yard Rio shot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2022)

One of the 1st hunter safety courses I ever went to had a shotgun and the stock had a load of 6 shot in it. It was so close that the whole shot pattern was in it. About a 4” pattern. Shot was still in it. 
Short story the man that was holding it was there too. He said he was hunting with another person. He was calling. They split by a thicket about 5’ thick. He seen the hunter stop so he did and did a hen call. The man shot his stock cause it was red. Thought it was a turkey head. It was a close call. He didn’t get hit but the shotgun was knocked from his hand and he yelled. They split less than a minute. 
Anyway gun safety is no accident. 
And by the way I’m not going anywhere!
Could care less about decoys or 80ty yard shots. 
I’m glad it all worked out. Congrats on your Rio. 
Good luck hunting and as I always say be safe.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 13, 2022)

If the front bird was hit, not sure how the back one wasn't hit along with the hen.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 13, 2022)

You just can not fix STUPID


----------



## Josh1997 (Apr 13, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Look man, I assume you’re an early to mid 20’s young man that is out and about trapping, fishing and hunting. That puts you as better than most in my book!  You’re a good guy I’m sure of it.
> 
> That said, take this advice from someone who’s got your interest and the best interest of hunting in mind. Think about the impact of posting a video like that. There are numerous ethical infractions shown that are a major problem.  There is also one major safely violation that should result in some consequences for the shooter.  Do an after action review. Think on what went right, what went wrong, and what could be done better in the future.  Good luck out there and stay away from people that would think it’s okay to shoot back towards you, even if it’s 5 degrees off. It’s not cool.



No disrespect to you sir I appreciate the words. Things happen in the heat of the moment for everyone and just was showing what actually happened, I could have easily cut it all out of the video and not stepped it off and no one would have ever known any of it. Most have had stuff happen like this and I’m sure would never admit it. I can assure you we definitely have looked back on it and know what we could’ve,would’ve,should’ve done in a perfect world but high in sight is 20/20 and it’s easy for you guys to get on here and comment in that manner. By no means am I saying this is how I want a hunt to go but it’s what happened and was obviously not in the plan to happen and is obviously not in the plan to happen again in the future.


----------



## Josh1997 (Apr 13, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> One of the 1st hunter safety courses I ever went to had a shotgun and the stock had a load of 6 shot in it. It was so close that the whole shot pattern was in it. About a 4” pattern. Shot was still in it.
> Short story the man that was holding it was there too. He said he was hunting with another person. He was calling. They split by a thicket about 5’ thick. He seen the hunter stop so he did and did a hen call. The man shot his stock cause it was red. Thought it was a turkey head. It was a close call. He didn’t get hit but the shotgun was knocked from his hand and he yelled. They split less than a minute.
> Anyway gun safety is no accident.
> And by the way I’m not going anywhere!
> ...


Yes sir you can never be too safe, just like I told buckpasser obviously this isn’t how you want a hunt to go and there’s things we looked back on that we could’ve, would’ve changed but it’s what actually happened in the heat of the moment. I could have cut it all out and no one ever known. No disrespect to you either sir but it just boils my blood to hear people act righteous of how their way of hunting is seemingly the “only way that’s right” or hear “there were so many things wrong”. High in sight is 20/20, I could care less about what decoys used and how far or close a shot was, just was what happened so the story was told. We are all there to harvest an animal to eat the safest and most ethical way possible sometimes it works and sometimes it don’t and if that’s not why someone hunts they may want to rethink why they hunt. But we all make mistakes in all, very few are man enough to own up to them. Definitely plan to not have Anything happen like this in future. Thank you though and you as well.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 13, 2022)

Josh1997 said:


> Yes sir you can never be too safe, just like I told buckpasser obviously this isn’t how you want a hunt to go and there’s things we looked back on that we could’ve, would’ve changed but it’s what actually happened in the heat of the moment. I could have cut it all out and no one ever known. No disrespect to you either sir but it just boils my blood to hear people act righteous of how their way of hunting is seemingly the “only way that’s right” or hear “there were so many things wrong”. High in sight is 20/20, I could care less about what decoys used and how far or close a shot was, just was what happened so the story was told. We are all there to harvest an animal to eat the safest and most ethical way possible sometimes it works and sometimes it don’t and if that’s not why someone hunts they may want to rethink why they hunt. But we all make mistakes in all, very few are man enough to own up to them. Definitely plan to not have Anything happen like this in future. Thank you though and you as well.



You do see the reason for my post though, right?  It appears that the nontarget turkeys may have been wounded with that reckless blasting.  You also must admit that the shot back at the camera was completely unacceptable.  Those aren’t “high and mighty”, or “my way is better”, they’re  just right vs wrong. I’ve had things happen in hunting that I’m not crazy about. I didn’t put them on the internet for the world to pick apart though.

We need to be stewards of the sport. I’d strongly consider deleting that thing and making the edits you mentioned that you could have.  Your choice though.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 14, 2022)

This is the most obnoxious thing I've ever watched on YouTube I think. I miss the old timers...

I didn't even get to the bad shot part. I knew this guy was an idiot at about the 7:00 mark when he said "100 yds was pushing it and asked if he should put one in him"...his buddy said he might shoot the hen and his response was "the hen".

It really is a shame what our legacy as outdoorsman is turning into.


----------



## Hoosier06 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ahh, the Alec baldwin school of gun safety has its newest graduates.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 14, 2022)

WOW. Thats all I can say.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 14, 2022)

More idiots...just what we need. Dad not around to teach them the right way or just as big a moron I guess


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2022)

Josh1997 said:


> Yes sir you can never be too safe, just like I told buckpasser obviously this isn’t how you want a hunt to go and there’s things we looked back on that we could’ve, would’ve changed but it’s what actually happened in the heat of the moment. I could have cut it all out and no one ever known. No disrespect to you either sir but it just boils my blood to hear people act righteous of how their way of hunting is seemingly the “only way that’s right” or hear “there were so many things wrong”. High in sight is 20/20, I could care less about what decoys used and how far or close a shot was, just was what happened so the story was told. We are all there to harvest an animal to eat the safest and most ethical way possible sometimes it works and sometimes it don’t and if that’s not why someone hunts they may want to rethink why they hunt. But we all make mistakes in all, very few are man enough to own up to them. Definitely plan to not have Anything happen like this in future. Thank you though and you as well.


I'll only make this one comment, then I'll hush.

I have seen absolutely no "righteous" or "only way that's right" comments about your video. All I've seen are legitimate criticisms of a video that was filled with undeniably unethical actions from start to finish, and ended in a potentially fatal example of total disregard of basic gun safety rules that the average 10-year-old should know better than the hunter in the video. You are the one who posted it proudly for the whole world to see, so own it, take those criticisms, and use them as a learning moment. If you think anything in that video is right, good, or ethical, or something to be proud of, you certainly have a whole lot to learn about hunting and about life in general.
You can choose to get mad at those comments instead of taking them to heart, but that will be your loss.
Hopefully you're a young man. Your video would be a perfect teaching aid at a hunter's safety course.
"Heat of the moment" is not a legitimate excuse, and will not console a grieving widow or fatherless children. Knowing what's behind your target before you pull the trigger is one of the basic, fundamental rules of gun safety. A turkey, deer, or any other game, or a cool YouTube video is not worth the life of your buddy, or a lifetime of living with guilt and regret. I'd hate to have to explain to a man's family that it was ok that I killed their loved one, because it was in the "heat of the moment," and it was sure a big gobbler. I won't even get into the flock shooting or shooting at turkeys 80 yards away.

And another consideration: promoting your monetized YouTube channel is a violation of our forum rules against commercial advertising.

Hillbilly out.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 14, 2022)

Josh1997 said:


> let me guess, you're one of the righteous turkey hunters that "calls them all in from 500 yards away to 10 yards" and "strutter decoys aren't ethical". get out of here


I try not to let them get that close. I prefer 35-40 yard shots, and you are correct about my opinion of decoys, however I’m not even referring to that by my comment. 

I was referring to taking such a long shot on a bird (especially with lead), shooting when multiple birds are going to catch pellets, shooting back into the direction of another person while trying to finish a cripple, then laughing about it afterwards. If nothing else your video full of things “not to do” got you some views from us on the forum. Congrats?


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 14, 2022)

Josh1997 said:


> let me guess, you're one of the righteous turkey hunters that "calls them all in from 500 yards away to 10 yards" and "strutter decoys aren't ethical". get out of here



Dupree is a walking plague on turkeys. I find it funny you post a video for views, then the video gets roasted by ethical comments. You got to just say you wanted the hero pictures. Pinhoti project, the bird wins I recommend you watch this. #9 tss if it reaches a certain speed 72yds…. 80yd shot bird beat y’all so bad you disrespected the game. Social Media got folks sniping birds. Get you some 3in double x #5s get him to 35yds that’s a YouTube channel I’ll watch.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2022)

Josh1997 said:


> No disrespect to you either sir but it just boils my blood to hear people act righteous of how their way of hunting is seemingly the “only way that’s right” or hear “there were so many things wrong”.



Shooting in the direction of another person, even if he's your homeskillet isn't just wrong, it's bad wrong and it's always bad wrong.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Shooting in the direction of another person, even if he's your homeskillet isn't just wrong, it's bad wrong and it's always bad wrong.


Crippling a whole flock of turkeys isn't very cool either.


----------



## Turkeytider (Apr 14, 2022)

Just me, but I don`t know how anyone hunts on public land and isn`t scared half to death the whole time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2022)

Turkeytider said:


> Just me, but I don`t know how anyone hunts on public land and isn`t scared half to death the whole time.


I'm not nearly as nervous on public land as I would be dealing with the suburban idjits on the average "hunting club."


----------



## Turkeytider (Apr 14, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm not nearly as nervous on public land as I would be dealing with the suburban idjits on the average "hunting club."


You have a point!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2022)

Josh1997 said:


> another righteous hunter, "use it as a safety tool" get out of here with that nonsense, no-one was getting shot, bird was off line from where i was standing or else yes i obviously woulda got shot




Please use this as a learning experience, especially in muzzle control. Did you and your partner make any attempt to find the other wounded gobbler?


----------



## Sixes (Apr 14, 2022)

The part that I don't understand is when the shooter was making the 100 yard dash, the gobblers head is obviously up, why not shoot him from behind instead of running to the front and spooking the bird.

If a gobblers head can pick his head up off the ground, you better shoot him or lose him


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 14, 2022)

I don’t believe the young man understands he was one step, one stumble one blink from being killed, blinded or wounded. I also believe there is a growing population of hunters who do not know the difference between legal and ethical and attempting to explain it to them usually falls upon deaf ears. Killing a turkey is easy…..calling one into an ethical range, holding it all together and making a good shot….there is the challenge. I’d be in church next Sunday morning  giving thanks if I was running the camera in that video.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Killing a turkey is easy…..calling one into an ethical range, holding it all together and making a good shot….there is the challenge.



And here I thought the challenge was the whole point of the hunt. I've never killed one outside 20 yards.


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 14, 2022)

My goodness I hope to never end up hunting with someone that takes chances like that. I've had 2 friend's shot turkey hunting and both barely made it. Certainly an eye opener to me at how folks can get caught up in the moment and not use good judgement when pulling the trigger. I cropped out his face just to show what bad decisions on others can cause.


----------



## across the river (Apr 14, 2022)

Josh1997 said:


> another righteous hunter, "use it as a safety tool" get out of here with that nonsense, no-one was getting shot, bird was off line from where i was standing or else yes i obviously woulda got shot



Don’t act like it wasn’t a big deal now when you can clearly be heard in your video saying whoa, whoa, whoa, as “Glory Hole Man” raises his gun toward you.


----------



## six (Apr 14, 2022)

Perfect example for the “if it’s legal I support it crowd”.   

Big difference between self righteous and common sense.


----------



## 2dye4 (Apr 14, 2022)

Beagler282 said:


> My goodness I hope to never end up hunting with someone that takes chances like that. I've had 2 friend's shot turkey hunting and both barely made it. Certainly an eye opener to me at how folks can get caught up in the moment and not use good judgement when pulling the trigger. I cropped out his face just to show what bad decisions on others can cause.View attachment 1146449


Yea, I’d say he’s luck to be alive. Had a good friend to get killed by another hunter years ago. The hunter was using buckshot turkey hunting.


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 14, 2022)

Someone shot at my direction years ago. They came up behind me and shot at a gobbler I was working. Got up and hollered at them. It was all I could do to keeping from returning the shot. Ain’t fun being shot at.


----------



## Whit90 (Apr 14, 2022)

Turkeytider said:


> Just me, but I don`t know how anyone hunts on public land and isn`t scared half to death the whole time.



Man, thats horrible. Was this lead shot? 

You cant be too careful.


----------



## 2dye4 (Apr 14, 2022)

Whit90 said:


> Man, thats horrible. Was this lead shot?
> 
> You cant be too careful.


Yes, there wasn’t anything else available back then.


----------



## Whit90 (Apr 14, 2022)

2dye4 said:


> Yes, there wasn’t anything else available back then.



Good thing too! TSS would be a lot worse.


----------



## jNick (Apr 14, 2022)

If my buddy sounded that horrible on a mouth call I might take a shot at him too. 

Clowns.


----------



## 2dye4 (Apr 14, 2022)

jNick said:


> If my buddy sounded that horrible on a mouth call I might take a shot at him too.
> 
> Clowns.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 14, 2022)

jNick said:


> If my buddy sounded that horrible on a mouth call I might take a shot at him too.
> 
> Clowns.



Mercy


----------



## ddd-shooter (Apr 14, 2022)

Say what you want, this is why I roll my eyes when hunters say 
"We're all in this together"
"Don't judge someone else's hunting"
"If it is legal, I support it"

I hope the young man listens to these rational voices. 
I kinda doubt it based on the initial responses.


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 14, 2022)

5 minutes of fame is not worth being blinded for life or dead. He got what he wanted…….this time


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 14, 2022)

Everything about that video is terrible....including the calling. Might be why the birds stayed away??


----------



## ssramage (Apr 14, 2022)

I'd be willing to bet the shooter probably drives a squatted truck and his favorite vape flavor is jolly ranchers.


----------



## Permitchaser (Apr 14, 2022)

Well did he kill the turkey and was anyone hurt


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 14, 2022)

Permitchaser said:


> Well did he kill the turkey and was anyone hurt



I don’t think that’s a proper way to measure the success or failure of the film, but…yes and no.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 14, 2022)

Permitchaser said:


> Well did he kill the turkey and was anyone hurt


Yes he killed it, nobody was hurt, however a hen and another gobbler standing next to him may not have made out so well. Hopefully they weren’t hit bad enough to suffer and die


----------



## Permitchaser (Apr 14, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I don’t think that’s a proper way to measure the success or failure of the film, but…yes and no.


All I saw was the picture so I'm not advocating it.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 14, 2022)

Permitchaser said:


> All I saw was the picture so I'm not advocating it.



I understand.  Definitely not accusing you, but the video was an utter mess.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 14, 2022)

Would someone PM me a link to the video?
Can't wait to see this one. ?
Thanks


----------



## Railroader (Apr 14, 2022)

Ahhh, nevermind...No point.

Y'all oughta be ashamed, not proud.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 14, 2022)

Turkey hunting can be dangerous... Read this, http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,108232.0.html


----------



## Big7 (Apr 14, 2022)

Sixes said:


> The part that I don't understand is when the shooter was making the 100 yard dash, the gobblers head is obviously up, why not shoot him from behind instead of running to the front and spooking the bird.
> 
> If a gobblers head can pick his head up off the ground, you better shoot him or lose him


That was a funny video.?

Dang... Even after that point blank finishing shot, homeboy still had to stomp his head.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 14, 2022)

I posted this many years ago.

Hunting Redlands one year with a buddy.

We found a decent looking spot, set out a trio decoys. Put up some 3 section front blinds snd sit a while.

After some soft calling, dude come up on our decoys, crouched down like Elmer Fudd trying to sneak up on Bugs Bunny. He even had the gray hat with the ball on top.

We watched him creep up on that set, all the while continuing to call. By this point, we knew we were going to have to move.

He was steadily "sneaking" until he stopped about 40 yards from the decoys. He already had his shotgun up pointed at the spread.

We could tell he was about to squeeze one off and my buddy blew a LOUD hog squealer about 30 feet behind him.

To funny. I know if that guy didn't soil his pants, it's a miracle..

I'm pretty good but have never been able to sneak up on 3 wild turkey in open hardwood bottoms.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 14, 2022)

ssramage said:


> I'd be willing to bet the shooter probably drives a squatted truck and his favorite vape flavor is jolly ranchers.


----------



## 2dye4 (Apr 14, 2022)

Permitchaser said:


> Well did he kill the turkey and was anyone hurt


It’s not that if he killed the turkey and no one was hurt. It’s about being an ethical hunter making a shot within reason rather than seeing how far you can kill a turkey. Today’s generation seems to want to set distance goals rather than calling a bird into a reasonable kill range. If you can’t call him into a range of 20-40 yards you haven’t done your job and you are not a turkey hunter. I can kill one at 150 yards with a 22 mag but I don’t wish to do that.


----------



## Riverrat84 (Apr 14, 2022)

I have no comment. Because if I did it would be very not nice. I just hope the camera was at a different angle than the man on the gun, or there’s two more out there shot up.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 15, 2022)

Working too hard to be pro staff I reckon...wow


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 15, 2022)

2dye4 said:


> It’s not that if he killed the turkey and no one was hurt. It’s about being an ethical hunter making a shot within reason rather than seeing how far you can kill a turkey. Today’s generation seems to want to set distance goals rather than calling a bird into a reasonable kill range. If you can’t call him into a range of 20-40 yards you haven’t done your job and you are not a turkey hunter. I can kill one at 150 yards with a 22 mag but I don’t wish to do that.


FOR me Its about the hunt,The excitement of hearing a Wild Turkey Gobbling in the wild,The game I play with a gobbler 1 on 1, The Tradition that was handed down to me from masters in hunting this  Majestic bird,The Memories of hunt's past,The love of hunting all GOD'S  natural food(yes I eat what I harvest). Turkey hunting has been  Commercialized on TV,Internet(YouTube),Hunting shows and  Magazines with decoys,Turkey calls,Shotgun shells,Camouflage  Clothing and blinds. The masters hunted with work clothes on,(Green shirt,Overalls and work boots and a hat) A hand me down shotgun, Home made calls, Times were tuff for most back when the world was simple,No cell phones,No decoys No blinds just shoot him in the face when he was close enough to see his eyesblink ...I still enjoy the hunt,No decoys,No blind just me and him sometimes I win sometimes he does...


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I also believe there is a growing population of hunters who do not know the difference between legal and ethical and attempting to explain it to them usually falls upon deaf ears.



Right.  Because we have to be accepting of everything these days and it has now been applied to every way a person wants to hunt.  “As long as they havin’ fun huntin’.”  Why would we expect the next generation of people to have any reference on what ethical is?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 15, 2022)

If only Bert and Ernie started their outdoor channel...


----------



## campboy (Apr 15, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Please use this as a learning experience, especially in muzzle control. Did you and your partner make any attempt to find the other wounded gobbler?



I think you already know the answer to your question


----------



## Blackston (Apr 15, 2022)

I tried watching video objectively.... But I would at least Never Hunt with the shooter again , But we may have been scrappin on public land .......I can almost bet gun safety was not on the top of the teaching list !!! Other than Jesus I believe it’s one of the most important things youngns should learn !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2022)

campboy said:


> I think you already know the answer to your question




I do. The actual shooter in the video doesn`t seem to even be ashamed of his conduct, and he`s made several posts in this very thread.


----------



## Turkeytider (Apr 15, 2022)

Dupree said:


> Yes he killed it, nobody was hurt, however a hen and another gobbler standing next to him may not have made out so well. Hopefully they weren’t hit bad enough to suffer and die





Nicodemus said:


> I do. The actual shooter in the video doesn`t seem to even be ashamed of his conduct, and he`s made several posts in this very thread.


Most of it goes back to how one is raised. That is something that has changed, and not for the better.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 15, 2022)

I honestly would like to see us all positively influence the young men in the video. If we attack them or ostracize them, we lose that ability.  They could be out using meth or stealing something. Instead they are at least hunting together.  They are misguided, but hopefully that’s where some of us can come in.  Many of us need to use our experiences, positive and negative, to influence the next generation.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I honestly would like to see us all positively influence the young men in the video. If we attack them or ostracize them, we lose that ability.  They could be out using meth or stealing something. Instead they are at least hunting together.  They are misguided, but hopefully that’s where some of us can come in.  Many of us need to use our experiences, positive and negative, to influence the next generation.



@buckpasser, you are a better man than me.  Hat tip to you, sir. ?

That shooter woulda learned better at the buckle end of my belt...


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I honestly would like to see us all positively influence the young men in the video. If we attack them or ostracize them, we lose that ability.  They could be out using meth or stealing something. Instead they are at least hunting together.  They are misguided, but hopefully that’s where some of us can come in.  Many of us need to use our experiences, positive and negative, to influence the next generation.



I concur but in this case he brought it all upon himself. Nobody is looking for repentance or admission of guilt on his part. That's all up to him. His responses to the deserved harsh critique he has received is an indication of where his mind is at and it's in the wrong place.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 15, 2022)

Railroader said:


> @buckpasser, you are a better man than me.  Hat tip to you, sir. ?
> 
> That shooter woulda learned better at the buckle end of my belt...




Well, our sphere of influence and sphere of control is only so big. My kids are in my control, but my point was that these young men are only barely in our influence here and we’d be better off to take them under our wing if they’ll have it.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I concur but in this case he brought it all upon himself. Nobody is looking for repentance or admission of guilt on his part. That's all up to him. His responses to the deserved harsh critique he has received is an indication of where his mind is at and it's in the wrong place.




I’ve got hope for him.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I’ve got hope for him.



It springs eternal.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> It springs eternal.



It’s my only play at this point.


----------



## Zebco The Clown (Apr 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I concur but in this case he brought it all upon himself. Nobody is looking for repentance or admission of guilt on his part. That's all up to him. His responses to the deserved harsh critique he has received is an indication of where his mind is at and it's in the wrong place.



I'm glad I didn't nor do I (that I know of) have a camera following me around for every dumb thing I've ever done in the woods or on a boat. What makes this situation unique is that the poster shot all this video, then spent how many hours editing it all down into a production, and at the end of it, looked at his work with admiration and said to himself "This is great, gotta get this out there". That complete lack of self-awareness is why he's being ridiculed. If someone else had been filming him covertly, and released it, it's an easy way for him to say "Mistakes were made, my bad". But shining it up all nice and pretty and posting it himself is the game changer. That's how I see it. 

Oh, and nobody has pointed out that he was filming in the airplane during takeoff when your phones are supposed to be off? The TSA should be looking into this. 

Oh again, the scene where they are driving late at night listening to what people call "rap" these days and they are driving in the middle of the road over the center line at high speeds giggling, that's when I knew this was going to be a doosy.


----------



## Mars (Apr 15, 2022)

Got toe mighty! We would have a real serious talk after that. Reckon that headband influenced the poor decisions made there?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Well, our sphere of influence and sphere of control is only so big. My kids are in my control, but my point was that these young men are only barely in our influence here and we’d be better off to take them under our wing if they’ll have it.



If he respectfully wanted to be under my wing after the buckle end of my belt, I'd give him one more chance.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Well, our sphere of influence and sphere of control is only so big. My kids are in my control, but my point was that these young men are only barely in our influence here and we’d be better off to take them under our wing if they’ll have it.


Thy already know more than all of us put together, that’s pretty clear.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Thy already know more than all of us put together, that’s pretty clear.




I agree...There is SO MUCH wrong with that whole situation that there probably ain't no rehabbing it.


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 15, 2022)

He got his 5 minutes of fame. Utube, TicToc, FB is all these people do. Doing stupid things to garner attention and likes is all these people want. They don’t want guidance or instructions, especially from a bunch of old curmudgeons like us.


----------



## Roy S (Apr 15, 2022)

Subscribers of pinhoti, thp, and catman I’m assuming.  Well, you guys just be careful.


----------



## Blackston (Apr 15, 2022)

I guess that’s one way to get your views up !!! I bet he’s had more traffic on his channel than ever ?


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I honestly would like to see us all positively influence the young men in the video. If we attack them or ostracize them, we lose that ability.  They could be out using meth or stealing something. Instead they are at least hunting together.  They are misguided, but hopefully that’s where some of us can come in.  Many of us need to use our experiences, positive and negative, to influence the next generation.


I appreciate your thoughtfulness (is that even a word?).  It shows exactly why you are a great dad!  Sometimes we get so caught up in what somebody has done wrong (I am guilty) that we can't think of how to help the one that was in the wrong. I agree with everyone that there was a lot of things that were done wrong in this video.  I also agree with buckpasser that this could be used as a training tool.  When I was growing up hunter safety really wasn't even needed.  My Dad and uncles were constantly reminding me how to be safe with a firearm. That was a constant reminder to me even into adulthood. The thing is that everybody don't get that kind of training. I think that the hunter safety course is sometimes just an obstacle to cross to get a license. I am definitely not against hunter safety courses but as young as these hunters are they would have had to pass it to be able to hunt so it clearly didn't benefit them to take the course. I sincerely hope these guys read all these comments and use it as a learning experience instead of just getting mad and continuing in the way they have started. Youtube is also a teaching aide. I hope younger hunters don't watch this video and think it is ok to do the same thing they saw on the video.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Apr 15, 2022)

ssramage said:


> I'd be willing to bet the shooter probably drives a squatted truck and his favorite vape flavor is jolly ranchers.



^^^^
This right here. I was about to post the same thing. This pic was the first thing that popped in my mind that I thought I would’ve seen at the scene when I watched this video.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Apr 15, 2022)

Blackston said:


> I guess that’s one way to get your views up !!! I bet he’s had more traffic on his channel than ever ?


Havent went there just for that reason…


----------



## jNick (Apr 15, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> ^^^^
> This right here. I was about to post the same thing. This pic was the first thing that popped in my mind that I thought I would’ve seen at the scene when I watched this video.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146716



Best believe it’ll have a sticker like this one on the back ?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2022)

This is kinda like a seek Juan thread, except the hunter is shooting turkeys, and his friends


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 15, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> This is kinda like a seek Juan thread, except the hunter is shooting turkeys, and his friends




I hope Seek Juan spices it up like this!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 16, 2022)

Late to this thread and guess I missed the video.  Tried to search youtube but couldn't find it.  Is it still out there?


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 16, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Late to this thread and guess I missed the video.  Tried to search youtube but couldn't find it.  Is it still out there?




I think it has been taken down.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 16, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I think it has been taken down.



Yep. He took our advice.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 16, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Yep. He took our advice.



At least that part of it.  From his responses I don't think he is likely to take most of the rest of it.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 16, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> At least that part of it.  From his responses I don't think he is likely to take most of the rest of it.



Either he learned or he's been shamed and took it down.


----------



## Mars (Apr 16, 2022)

All the comments on the video he posted to YouTube were pretty much the same as what has been said here. You messed up bad when the internets unanimously agrees on it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 17, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> This is kinda like a seek Juan thread, except the hunter is shooting turkeys, and his friends


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Apr 17, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I think it has been taken down.


Looks like they took down all their hunting videos... Seems like they had more than one hunting video, and there are certainly none on their channel now.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 17, 2022)

Good riddance...


----------

